# Soylent Green Anyone



## rabbitgeek (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.examiner.com/pets-in-oakland/soylent-green-anyone
"Soylent Green Anyone" by Sami Segale
Oakland (CA) Examiner

All pig breeders and rabbit breeders need to read this article. It talks about freedom to produce our own food. Starts talking about raising a market pig then discusses Debe Bell's rabbits in Colorado.

Have a good day!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this, Rabbitgeek! I cannot believe that someone would confiscate one's rabbits! 

I am a strong supporter of animal rights, but I know that everyone wont decide to stop eating meat one day. Isn't it better that animals are raised on a smaller scale where they each get the care they need then to be stuffed in a small, hot, overly crowded building? It really annoys me sometimes how stupid people can be! If they really want to take people's animals, why don't they take the big factory farm's where they really are abusing them!?

I am actually frightened now for my own rabbitry's safety. It is only about 10 holes and we only have about 9-15 rabbits at any given time, but I live in a neighborhood not zoned for agricultural use. I hope, at least for the next for years, I can keep my rabbits safely.


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 15, 2011)

Man I'm already prepared to lawyer up as soon as I even catch wind of something like this. I doubt we'll ever get as big as she is but we have "pet" and "meat" rabbits for breeding. I'll be calling my state rep tomorrow and throwing a fit. Hopefully at least one irate Missourian will be heard. I hope she is reimbursed however some of those rabbits may be priceless and impossible to put a monetary value on as breeders. The ARBA needs to speak up on this;it's some of their people under fire!

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 15, 2011)

Shame they (the Government) is using the Humane Rescue Society for their dirty deed.  In the name of SAVING the animal.  But really the Government is making examples of people so they the government has full control of ALL meat.  Per the UN Charter.  Never trusted any of these so called non-profit groups that are funded through the government or a branch of government.  

Shame but this is just the tip of the iceberg.  It will go for ALL animals.  And you independent farmers out there, look for the Golden Arches.  They are looking at you!  

Beware.  Be Prepared!  

Continue communication from wherever.  Keep everyone informed.

Sorry Folks, what you thought was a joke, is now becoming YOUR nightmare.


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the noncommercial organic farmers with cows and pigs will be a little stronger against the government for a few reasons. Pigs and cows aren't pets, and when on a farm they cannot be labelled as such for nefarious purposes. Also a lot/some of these cattle/pork farmers aren't hurting for money. People who breed rabbits generally need another job unless they've got huge herds, so we don't tend to havt the kind of money it takes to be heard in Washington. Also, while rabbits and chickens may be easier to label as mistreated pets, organic companies aren't going to be railroaded like this poor woman was. They will have a fraction more clout than someone considered an evil breeder. 

This breeder stuff has been going on forever with dogs. Every breeder with more than two dogs is a puppy mill. Puppy mill is an obsession around here and the biggest part of the reporters are rival breeders or customers who don't feel like they got a good deal. I have seen perfectly healthy and clean places--that make our animal shelter look like a joke--get raided and shut down due to nonexhistent violations. I voted against the Animal Welfare bill that was recently passed by those who assume these people want to help animals. I will vote down any of those things because when something becomes too intertwined with officials who don't see what's going on then it gives these groups too much power. 

I'm not sure if it's Big Brother looking for food domination or just another everyday case of the persecuted breeder but either way I hope this lady gets some of what she lost back.  

CYG


----------



## Mea (Aug 15, 2011)

The letters  H R S  stand for  "House Rabbit Society".      They believe that All breeders are evil.  And set out to 'rescue'  rabbits that ( especially in the Six Bells case)  did Not need to be rescued.  There are a lot of articles on the web about this situation... including one on a blog called biggoverment that is very well written.   there has also been a lot of chatter on other groups about this.

  It is Scary !!  and virtually anyone with any sort of animals can be a potential target.

 I believe in caring for my animals to the best of my ability... understanding that they are in fact animals... and ( including my close canine buddy)  they are Not himans.


  OK... tirade over.         back in my cave.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 16, 2011)

Mea said:
			
		

> The letters  H R S  stand for  "House Rabbit Society".      They believe that All breeders are evil.  And set out to 'rescue'  rabbits that ( especially in the Six Bells case)  did Not need to be rescued.  There are a lot of articles on the web about this situation... including one on a blog called biggoverment that is very well written.   there has also been a lot of chatter on other groups about this.
> 
> It is Scary !!  and virtually anyone with any sort of animals can be a potential target.
> 
> ...


Been preaching about this for 20 years now but y'all let them regulate.  Now this present government has a "Rural Committee" controlled by the United Nations.  I suggest you all research this UN Charter and this New "Rural Committee".  THEY will be the CONTROLLER of ALL FOOD and Energy.  And you have no one to go to and you have no recourse.  

Best read because no matter how much you care for your animals, in the Government's eyes you are no good and have no way of keeping your livestock to standards.  The Government knows best.  Yea right 

This is scary.  This is NOT the United States of America as we know it.


----------



## Sommrluv (Aug 16, 2011)

This makes me want to go live in the woods on a mountain somewhere. 



With guns.


----------



## genuck (Aug 16, 2011)

Sommrluv said:
			
		

> This makes me want to go live in the woods on a mountain somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> With guns.


I agree.

 It's a shame how the government is letting or allowing these groups to take away our rights to own animals. Thankfully at least I think in PA they have noticed the impact of mandatory spay neuter laws on state revenue when those rights are taken away. Fewer vet visits, less money spent on feed, fewer visits to pet stores, fewer people employed in these areas. That doesn't cover everything but you get the idea.


 For me personally, I live on what's left of an old farm on a street zoned residential except for me. I have a church and a mechanic past me so we get a lot of traffic. I have had animal control called on me so many times it's not funny. 'horse has been down for 3 days', horse takes a nap in her favorite spot at the same time every day. 'sheep is tied to a pole', sheep loves pole, sheep rubs on pole, sheep sleeps by pole. 'dog is chained and has no food or water', dog runs away and bites people when not chained, dog ate food, dog has water. (nevermind someone would need binoculars to tell this w/o coming on my property.) I am constantly watching my ass, no friendly neighbors here.

 On another note when a friend had a similar issue he was told by the authorities 'do it somewhere no one can see you.' BTW his neighbor has 5 dogs running loose and 'animal control has been called numerous times' nothing has been done. They chase kids on bikes, cars, no one can walk down the street. My poodle sticks a toe on the asphalt and I get a letter from the dog warden.

 So yes, put me and my 'livestock' in the woods! With several guns please.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 17, 2011)

genuck said:
			
		

> Sommrluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the ammo.  Oh wait, they, the government are counting that now too.  Glad I know how to reload.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Aug 17, 2011)

Sommrluv said:
			
		

> This makes me want to go live in the woods on a mountain somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> With guns.


I also agree. 

Big Ag business is absolutely terrifying; the article mentions the movie "Food, Inc." which is a fabulous but highly disturbing movie about the agriculture business in the US. It's spiraling out of control (or is it into control??) and has NO system of checks and balances. They can do what they want, how they want, and when they want to. When there's an outbreak of e. coli in their hamburger or salmonella in their poultry, do people stop to think about how those animals are treated? These mass animal manufacturers should treat these animals the best they possibly can; after all, they feed the most people, right? Shouldn't americans _care_ about what they eat? It's ridiculous that most don't; so what if the beef I'm eating came from a cow that had a diet that it was never able to properly digest? So what if the chickens on the table were confined to the smallest of cages and fed until they couldn't walk?? 
The ag business isn't what really makes me mad; it does, but I guess it's the fact that people who attack the rural farmers totally overlook the big business (one of the benefits of being unchecked, I guess). It's all "OH YOU EVIL EVIL PERSON RAISING ANIMALS FOR CONSUMPTION HOW COULD YOU!!!" And then, no matter how well your animals are treated/cared for/housed, it's not enough. Your livestock are treated cruelly, fed poor diets, and live in "deplorable" conditions. 
PETA (who I have a large problem with) has attacked, or attempted to, big ag before, with little coming from it. So instead of working towards getting rid of _actual_ animal abuse and mistreatment, they  go after us little folk. They've been to fairs here *harassing* children who have taken market animal projects (like pigs, chickens, steers, turkeys, ducks, sheep, goats, rabbits, etc).
"Do you think you're treating you're animal with kindness and compassion?"
"How do you think your animal feels _knowing_ that you're sending it to it's death?"
"How could you treat your animal this way?"
_*"How could you be so CRUEL??"*_
I'm not talking older kids who may actually be able to defend themselves, I'm talking young kids who have cared and cared for these animals and more often than not, get upset when they think about their animal being a meat animal. So they attack these kids, usually making them cry. This past week they were at our fair video taping (and harassing a parent of a 4-Her who is confined to a wheelchair) the "conditions" the animals were in. They don't see the work the kids do keeping those pens clean. They don't see how hard they work keeping the animal clean (like the steers getting almost daily baths) and always always always have clean fresh water and food. 
Oh no, it's "those pens are so small just like jail cells for the animals to sit and await their deaths!!"

These animals were raised from the very beginning for consumption. They were raised with love and with care. They were raised responsibly. There is NO viable reason to attack small farmers, animal owners, or 4-Hers. These are people who think they know and don't. These are people who feed into big ag business and don't care. So what if they're vegan! If they buy veggies from a grocery store, it's the same thing. The hypocrisy in these "humane" organizations drives me up a wall. 
They need to keep their brown noses out of my barn and coop. It's my property and they're my animals. I have every right in the world to raise them for family consumption, showing, pets, breeding, whatever. 
Sorry about the rant, this stuff just pushes all of my buttons. Every single one. It's terrifying that the government holds so much power and lets organizations like HRS have so much power. Pretty soon we're all going to be  and that's not a comforting thought.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Don't forget the ammo.  Oh wait, they, the government are counting that now too.  Glad I know how to reload.


I buy primer's 100,000 at a time these days.  I am certain I am on some kind of govenrment watchlist but rural KY is a great place to hide from the feds.  Please don't think I am some kind of nut stockpiling by the millions.  I shoot competetivly and go through that many in a year.

My city friends all say they are heading to my place when the zombie apoclypse comes.  I remind them they had better *not* come empty handed and be ready to *work* because I have no problem shoving a loafer out into the cold cruel world.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> Sommrluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :bun

You rock!   

x2


----------



## Sommrluv (Aug 17, 2011)

I might never ever leave this discussion board. I could mention a desire for semi-reclusive living AND firearms and I'm not run out on a board! 

To be fair, it runs in my blood. My father left Arkansas for the "big city" and lived outside Philadelphia for a while...and than retreated back to a mountaintop in Arkansas at the end of a rather confusing dirt road.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sommrluv said:
			
		

> I might never ever leave this discussion board. I could mention a desire for semi-reclusive living AND firearms and I'm not run out on a board!
> 
> To be fair, it runs in my blood. My father left Arkansas for the "big city" and lived outside Philadelphia for a while...and than retreated back to a mountaintop in Arkansas at the end of a rather confusing dirt road.




We have our differences of opinion and occasionaly things get out of hand.  But for the most part we all agree that everyone should be able to live as they choose.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Aug 17, 2011)

Sommrluv said:
			
		

> I might never ever leave this discussion board. I could mention a desire for semi-reclusive living AND firearms and I'm not run out on a board!
> 
> To be fair, it runs in my blood. My father left Arkansas for the "big city" and lived outside Philadelphia for a while...and than retreated back to a mountaintop in Arkansas at the end of a rather confusing dirt road.






> You rock!
> 
> x2


LOL, thanks! Usually when I get started about this sort of stuff people tell me to get off my soapbox


----------



## Sommrluv (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, I'm really happy to be going to the big local "grange fair" this weekend in PA, where I will see all sorts of proud 4H's showing off their years work. 

Maybe I'll even find some rabbit breeders looking to sell stock. We might bid on a market lamb this year. 



I'm shocked and angry about people attacking kids at fairs...but I think I'm even more just sad that I'm NOT surprised. 

Running into people who tell me that animals that look like they are happy, it is really because they have Stockholm syndrome. Seriously? My college major was psychology and I have a hard time comparing the brain of a human to that of an animal. 

I'm a huge proponent of knowing what you're eating has lived a happy life and has eaten healthy food....and what's at the grocery store hasn't.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Aug 17, 2011)

Sommrluv said:
			
		

> Well, I'm really happy to be going to the big local "grange fair" this weekend in PA, where I will see all sorts of proud 4H's showing off their years work.
> 
> Maybe I'll even find some rabbit breeders looking to sell stock. We might bid on a market lamb this year.
> 
> ...



Just...wow. Wow wow wow. Just goes to show that people will make up just about any excuse to stir up trouble where there isn't any.


----------



## Sommrluv (Aug 17, 2011)

I just want to say I completely disagree with the way things were handled in that six bells rabbit raid and confiscation. Rabbits shouldn't be fixed and adopted off without a judge's order or ruling. Searches shouldn't be made without warrants. And I disagree with the philosophy of the HRS. 


But they just released this pictures and it makes me start to wonder about the validity of the complaints against bell. 

I'm not familiar with Angora's at all, so I have no idea if that's a normal amount of matting or not. It does look like the cages or bowls haven't been cleaned in a while, and not everyday as I read in one article. 

http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-slide...rning-graphic-20110817,0,7690396.photogallery


I'm newer to rabbits, so I'd love some input as to whether that's reasonably expected type of build-up if you're doing an all out cleaning once a week, or what. 

My chicken coop gets dust on my fan, as in the picture shows,if I miss a saturday cleaning, so probably about every 14 days. If I'm not in there cleaning and de-dusting, it will literally look like no human has touched the place. Not sure if that's dust from the birds, the feed, the hay, or whatnot. I do the outside runs every three days. So those pictures I don't find "deplorable" but I'm hesitant about the rest. I've been reading here much longer than I've been a member so I value everyone's opinion here.


----------



## Sommrluv (Aug 17, 2011)

This was the warrant

http://jeffco.us/jeffco/news_uploads/search_warrant_11_19622.pdf


----------



## Sommrluv (Aug 17, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> Just...wow. Wow wow wow. Just goes to show that people will make up just about any excuse to stir up trouble where there isn't any.


I've heard that specifically about dogs and cats, but someone used it this past week about pigs and chickens....What? LOL


----------



## genuck (Aug 17, 2011)

I forgot to add that I also received a letter from PETA telling me how cruel and lonely it was for my dog to be chained. That I should trade in the 20ft chain for a 10x10 kennel or fence in my yard. Yeah this was my Pyre whom BROKE a heavy gauge welded chain, could jump a six foot fence in stride and had a death wish for about five cars and the school bus. They did offer some free straw if I wanted them to 'help out'.

  Don't be fooled by PETA or HSUS, both of them are launching these campaigns against 'cruelty' not because they care about animals. They want to ban pet ownership all together. Animals should not be 'slaves'. They get the government and celebrities on their side and when these spay neuter laws pop up it's breeders groups that have to band together and get public donations to try and stop them. I used to work at Petsmart, for a while they had a copy of the letter PETA sent them threatening to 'generate' a negative campaign against them if they didn't stop selling birds and small animals. PS politely told them to stick it. If they can get control of the pet industry the family farmer will be cake.

 Ok I'm done


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sommrluv said:
			
		

> I just want to say I completely disagree with the way things were handled in that six bells rabbit raid and confiscation. Rabbits shouldn't be fixed and adopted off without a judge's order or ruling. Searches shouldn't be made without warrants. And I disagree with the philosophy of the HRS.
> 
> 
> But they just released this pictures and it makes me start to wonder about the validity of the complaints against bell.
> ...


I do not know if her rabitts were living in "deplorable"  conditions or not.  If they were the situation needed to be addressed.  

I disagree that the government can come in, sieze your property and destroy years worth of breed development by sterilizing your animals before you even have a chance to defend yourself in court. All of it based on someone's opinion as if you are taking care of them or not.  Even if she is found not guilty, her business is gone! How can you follow laws when they are subjective?  How are you supposed to run your business when you are never certain what the requirements are and can change on a whim?

We all know the "animal welfare"  groups have agendas. Some of those agendas is to abolish raising animals for food or the breeding of pets completely.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 19, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the article I read stated that the warrant wasn't issued till after the raid. That sort of puts the cart before the horse.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 20, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but the article I read stated that the warrant wasn't issued till after the raid. That sort of puts the cart before the horse.


That's called Government covers the butt of the stool pigeion.  That's the way they work.  If they had a warrant before the raid, they would have to disclose who the complaint came from.  And in this way, all they have to say is, officer so-and-so noticed odd condition or questionable animal practice. etc.

That's the way the government wrote the laws.  Rat out your fellow man and hide behind the government while doing it.  That's how you get "atta boys".  I know this practices all too well in New Jersey when it pertains to environment.  Been there.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 20, 2011)

Sommrluv said:
			
		

> I might never ever leave this discussion board. I could mention a desire for semi-reclusive living AND firearms and I'm not run out on a board!
> 
> To be fair, it runs in my blood. My father left Arkansas for the "big city" and lived outside Philadelphia for a while...and than retreated back to a mountaintop in Arkansas at the end of a rather confusing dirt road.


In the mountainous parts of Oklahoma and Arkansas the prevailing attitude is,"You don't tell someone what they can or can't do on their own property". It's probably the best part of the country to live in if you want to be free of intefering neighbors. Not that everyone doesn't know just about everything about you. There are no secrets in small towns but they let you live your life as you see fit so long as it doesn't interfere with their right to do the same.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 20, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> Sommrluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see one of those PETA people try and come and harass me and my 4-H friends!  I love my rabbits so much and I can't even imagine someone saying Im not taking care of them. Why don't they go and harrass the people who really ARN'T taking care of their animals? Because there are people like there out there.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 20, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> Sommrluv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to know there are places that still act like the United States of America that I know and love.  Living in New Jersey, "the Federal Nanny State", it's getting tough to remember how a FREE Country should be.  Ratting out your fellow man brings rewards to those who do.  Those in New Jersey who do have made it an art form.  I think other States are taking New Jersey's notes on how to promote "Ratting Out".   It's turning into a excellent revenue maker.  Big bucks on confiscations of anything.  Examples:  Children, pets (new law for court in protecting pets during domestic dispute/divorce ), property, etc.   BTW:  Guilty until proven innocent.  Kind of backwards isn't it.  Like search without warrants.


----------

